# Some pictures today, pearling plants, platies



## benealing (Jan 9, 2015)

Just some photos from today.

Nikon D5100. Mostly using the active auto settings.

Ben


----------



## Jamal96 (Jun 16, 2015)

Dope.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

I have but a point and shoot that is from 2006 so it's better than some of the newer 
ones yet still only 5mp. I also like but realize the shortcomings of a Microsoft photo
shop. Auto focus is my only option so I really can only get fairly good pictures of groups
of plants or objects that are in the front half of my 10g tank. Have a couple of tricks to
fool the camera but still either very hard or impossible to get thin items to focus as the
camera always wants to focus on what is behind it that is larger/more solid.
I do find that I need to bump it up a notch or two in brightness to get a better view
of what I'm looking at when I run them through the photo shop.
I can see scales on the front Platty in the second fish picture. Great clarity.
I watch the eyes more than anything else in pictures I try to take of fish.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Very healthy plants @benealing . You have a very good eye for focusing. I like how the eyes of the fish are in focus.

Your photos look darker than normal on all my screens. Depending on how you have the mettering mode (point, centered or matrix I think) on your camera, a small bright point (eg lights) in your photo will make the whole photo too dark.

Don't be afraid to play with the manual mode. It is part of the power of a DSLR.


----------



## prakash.sridharan (Oct 17, 2015)

Lovely photos.. Aren't they more Swordtailish than Platy? Hybrids? 

Sent from my D2302 using Tapatalk


----------

